# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  بازی maze در C++‎

## nazaninn

آیا کسی بازی میزو داره.(بازی حرکت موش در مسیر پر پیچ و خم)
خودم یه راه و کوتاهترین راهو توانستم پیدا کنم .ولی برای پیدا کردن همه مسیرهای باز واقعا مشکل دارم.
این برنامه فقط باید با استفاده از کلاس و توابع باشد

----------


## kochol

من دارم ولی با پاسکال خودم نوشتمش اگه خواستی بگو

----------


## aynehband

من maze را خودم نوشتم اگر سوال داری بپرس
شیوه کلی اش این است که با یک الگوریتم چهار سمت را چک می کنی و به جلو میروی و مسیرهای رفته را علامت گذاری می کنی و بصورت بازگشتی برمی گردی. اگر مسیرهای رفته را علامت گذاری نکنی دچار loop می شی.

----------


## nazaninn

منم برنامه رو نوشتم که چهار  جهت رو چک می کنه ولی یه مسیرو پیدا میکنه .
به صورت بازگشتی هم نوشتم ولی تو حلقه افتادم مطمئنم کدم اشتباه .
آیا من میتونم کد شما رو بگیرم.

----------


## kochol

سلام
شما چه طوری مسیرها رو علامت گذاری کردی
ادرسی که می تونید برنامه من رو ببینید.
http://www.irangamedev.com/modules.p...=viewtopic&t=6

----------


## nazaninn

شما تابع بازگشتی را جداگانه نوشتین یا همان 4 تابع رو بازگشتی نوشتین ؟ اگر تابعی جداگانه است 
چه پارمترهایی داشت ؟ شما تو برنامه ای که نوشتین از چند تا آرایه استفاده کردین ؟
شرط بازگشتی بودن تابع چیه؟؟اگر یه خونه پیدا می شد که هر چهارطرفش راه آزاد باشه آیا 
اون خونه رو هم علامت گذاری می کردین.

----------


## asheghe_intercom

اگه می شه آقای aynehband برنامه ی که نوشتین رو بدین

----------


## soroush_vs

این Mazing رو با C نوشتم و با مفهوم Stack ممکنه به دردتون بخوره
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=55214

----------


## heychatty

سلام دوستان
سورس maze با C++‎ رو می خواهم. کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## emad_67

همین کلمه "maze" رو جست و جو کن پیدا میکنی. همین پست که بالای پست خودت هست هم یه نوموشه دیگه

----------


## جستجوگر فعال

:خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:  :عصبانی: باسلام . بازی میز رو  برای من بفرستید. باتشکر

----------


## جستجوگر فعال

:عصبانی:  :عصبانی: بازی میز را برای من لطفا و حتما بفرستید.با تشکر

----------


## emad_67

سعی کن زیاد اعصاب خودتو خورد نکنی به جاش یه جست جو میکردی تا الان پیدا کرده بودی

----------


## honeyeh.fairy

> من maze را خودم نوشتم اگر سوال داری بپرس
> شیوه کلی اش این است که با یک الگوریتم چهار سمت را چک می کنی و به جلو میروی و مسیرهای رفته را علامت گذاری می کنی و بصورت بازگشتی برمی گردی. اگر مسیرهای رفته را علامت گذاری نکنی دچار loop می شی.


می شه بی زحمت برنامه را واسم بفرستی؟ ممنون می شم اگه تا فردا باشه........ :خجالت:  :افسرده: ببخشیدااااااا

----------


## pooya1037

نوشتن maz چندان سخت نیست فقط لا زم است یک کمی فکر کنید وکار با ارایه دوبعدی را بلد باشید ودر ارایه ات کلیه عناصر کنار ارایه را یک بگزار وبقیه عناصر را با 0و1 پر کن شما فقط مجاز به حرکت از روی درایه های 0 هستید ازروی درایه های که حرکت می کنید عددی غیره از 1 بگزار و یک کم فکر کردن

----------


## emad_67

> می شه بی زحمت برنامه را واسم بفرستی؟ ممنون می شم اگه تا فردا باشه........ببخش  یدااااااا


نمونه هایی ازش تو سایت هست:
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...%B1%D8%B3+maze
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...highlight=maze

بگردی بازم شاید پیدا کنی.

----------


## micron

سلام! کسی برنامه mazing را به زبان VB نداره ؟ کمتر از 100 خط کد!

----------


## samadi68

لطفا بر نامه موش وپنیر را برام بفرستید
با تشکر
samadi68

----------


## ICEMAN

سلام ...
من اینجا به این سوال جواب دادم به این دلیل جدا POST دادم تا کس دیگه ای اگه این مشکل رو داشت راحت تر بتونه به نتیجه برسه
ساختن Maze 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=89250
جواب Maze 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...907#post440907
امید وارم مفید باشه

----------


## baranebahary

سلام ،من برنامه میز رو به زبان c یا ++c میخوام. خوشحال میشم از کمکتون استفاده کنم.

----------


## ICEMAN

مگه این همه برنامه توی همین Post جوابت و نداد
search کن توی همین بخش جدا از برنامه های این Post من چندتایی نوشتم و گذاشتم هم Recursion هم معمولی...

----------

